# My First Order to Switzerland!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I get to send 2 Dobson the Butler to Switzerland for a German customer.
Had to do some translations and put up a buy page for him in German.

Do you think a world map to track over seas shipping would be fun??


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Fun indeed. When I was selling Gospel magic over Ebay it was always fun to see where I was shipping to next (Spain, China, Iceland, etc.) We considered a world map, too- but never got around to it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It is fun.
The thing I like most, it's not eBay giving me a world market!
People are purchasing from my site.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So Jeff are you going to add "International" to your company name?
(FEI)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LMAO, too funny Bill!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Frightners International Entertainment. OOOH i likey I likey sounds dirty.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Only YOU! LMAO again!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

That's great news! You defiantly should put a world map!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I thought about doing this a few years ago...but those cool colored thumbs tacks...sweeeet!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congrats Jeff! That sounds so exciting!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Congrats Jeff! That sounds so exciting!


I know, who would have thought.....part time hobby to full time career??


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm envious. Every time I try to start a haunt biz, things work against me. Someday soon, I may join you. Give me a decade! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bryce, It doesn't happen over night.
I started in '01 but really didn't put much time into it until '03.
Labor of love and $1000 on the credit card with fingers crossed.

It does not sustain the bills yet, so don't get me wrong...labor of love...LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I thought about doing this a few years ago...but those cool colored thumbs tacks...sweeeet!


use real thumbs LOL
congrats Jeff


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

that is cool Jeff...wishing you continued success


----------

